# venerable dreadnought sketch



## rajabersiong (Jan 26, 2009)

Venerable dreadnought sketch i did. More close ups at my blog
http://rajabersiong.blogspot.com/
Thanks for viewing. Comments are welcomed.
rajabersiong


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

WOAH! That's nice!


----------



## Qualtor (May 21, 2009)

Dude, that's sicking good, what do you do for a living?! If you're not a artist already, go become one!


----------



## rajabersiong (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks Red, Qualtor.
Unfortunately, I don't work as an artist yet.
Cheers,
Sani.


----------

